# Ni vs Ne Compare and Contrast



## BrennanWayne (Apr 15, 2013)

More specifically, how do each of these IE's appear in your daily lives and in which ways do YOU use them.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Isn't this the wrong sub?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ne and Ni are information elements in socionics.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

BrennanWayne said:


> More specifically, how do each of these IE's appear in your daily lives and in which ways do YOU use them.


Well, I'm Ne-user and Ni-users even _frustrate_ me a lot, LOL xD I've understood Ni-users, after spending some time in the perceiving mode, make their conclusion and see how things point at one particular direction. _I, _on the other hand_, _naturally see MANY ways how things could be connected, explained, progressing etc. Multiple options and possibilities are what simply exist everywhere without me or anyone pointing them out or not and what annoys me the most is narrow-minded people (not limited to or necessarily Ni-doms) who refuse to consider other possibilities than the ONE they want to see. To me it seems completely absurd to limit your thinking that way, cannot be even healthy I could think xD I wouldn't be surprised if at times Ni-doms find my approach just as stupid xD


----------

